# Ihr seit gefragt!



## Dok (18. September 2003)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder und Gäste an Anglerboard.de,

die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen. Wir sind gerade dabei ein paar Änderungen und neue Angebote für euch zu fertig zu stellen und zu testen.
Ein paar Änderungen an unseren Seiten sind leider dringend notwendig und werden schon zu lange immer wieder verschoben. Wie schon gesagt sind ein paar Dinge unvermeidlich damit unsere Webangebot Administrierbar bleibt. Wir verwalten auf diesen Seiten mittlerweile über 2,5 GB Daten und haben einen täglichen Traffic von 2-3 GB. Und das bleibt nicht ohne folgen. Alleine die Supportanfragen haben einen Umfang angenommen den ich mir nie hätte Träumen lassen. Leider sind es sehr oft Dinge die auch in unseren Hilfe-Seiten behandelt werden. Daher gibt es da auch oft Standartantworten. 
Was für einen Aufwand die Datensicherung macht wird sich jeder selber denken können....

Einige Dinge können wir nicht ändern, aber andere schon. Und das werden wir jetzt in Angriff nehmen. Zum einen werden wir unseren Seiten eine etwas geänderte Navigation verpassen bei der wir hoffen das diese einigen immer wieder auftretenden Fragen zuvorkommt. Weiterhin wird es einen neuen FAQ-Bereich geben der mit unseren Support (also in erste Linie mich ) entlasten soll. 
Denn auch ich möchte gerne wieder mal das tun wozu man einen Stock mit Schnur und Hacken braucht, leider fällt mich gerade nicht ein wie das heißt.... :q

Weiterhin wir es auch ein paar Neuheiten geben zu denen wir später mehr sagen werden, wir denken aber das es ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk werden wird.

Wir haben wir viele verschiedene Nutzer und viele verschiedene Ansprüche. So ist es schwer allen gerecht zu werden. Allen werden wir es zwar nie recht machen können, aber wir möchten die goldene Mitte finden. Dazu brauchen wir eure Hilfe.
Wir suchen also ein paar Leute die unsere neuen Seiten als „Beta-Tester“ testen und uns bevor wir endgültig damit online gehen.

Wir benötigen dafür Leute mit:

- Viel PC-Erfahrung
- Wenig PC-Erfahrung
- Schnellen Internetzugang
- Langsamen Internetzugang

Wie viele wir genau nehmen entscheiden wir dann kurzfristig. Auf jeden Fall solltest Ihr in der Lage sein evtl. Fehler zu beschreiben.
Alles weitere geben wir dann an unsere ausgewählten Tester aus.


Eine Frage können aber bitte alle beantworten.

*Mit welcher Auflösung seit Ihr unterwegs?*

Gruß
Martin (Dok)


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. September 2003)

Hallo Dok

Bin schon gespannt was Du da wieder zurecht bastelst.

Warum bindest Du nicht eine Umfrage bezüglich der Auflösung ein?
Du hättest so alles schneller im Überblick.


*1024 x 768*


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (18. September 2003)

Hi Doc,

ich spiel geren Tester.

Viel PC-Erfahrung (eigener Web-Server)
DSL Zugang
1280 x 1024

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## havkat (18. September 2003)

*1024 X 768*


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. September 2003)

1024x768


----------



## Jirko (18. September 2003)

hallo doc,

ich fahre mit einer auflösung von 1024 x 768. wünsche euch gutes gelingen bei der verwirklichung euer vorhaben.

könnte mich als tester sowohl für einen highspeedzugang (arbeit / dsl-standleitung) und einen lowspeedzugang (home-analog) zur verfügung stellen #h


----------



## saza (18. September 2003)

Moin, 
Dsl Privat und 100 M-bit beruflich. 1024 x 768.


----------



## Lynx (18. September 2003)

1024 x 768


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. September 2003)

Moin testen werde ich natürlich auch als Mod. Is ja Logisch. Angucken tu ich mir das Board in 1024x768


----------



## fly-martin (18. September 2003)

1024 x 768

DSL

Fehlersuche und Beschreibungen sind mein Job


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. September 2003)

1024 x 768
Bin mit ISDN bei AOL unterwegs.


----------



## udorudi (18. September 2003)

moin moin,
1280 x 1024 mit mac und netscape
auffe abbeit - armdicke 2 x 155 m-bit-leitung…goil…:m 

gruß udo #h #h #h


----------



## sebastian (18. September 2003)

1280x1024 mit IE Explorer 6
Allerdings hat die Seite jetzt die optimale Auflösung wie ich finde!!!!!


----------



## zg (18. September 2003)

Von zuhause aus 1152x864 inner Fa. 1024x768


----------



## holstentrinker (18. September 2003)

kann beides dsl und isdn
1024x768

fehler suche ich jeden tag mehr als genug
für mich is bill gates die grösste plage

holstentrinker


----------



## >Friedfischer< (18. September 2003)

800x600 schähm (=
Aber dsl...


----------



## Dok (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von holstentrinker _
> *
> für mich is bill gates die grösste plage
> 
> holstentrinker *




Hört sich nach einem Berufskollegen an, aber ohne diese Systeme hätten noch mehr keine Arbeit. Denn wir haben hier auch 2 Linux und einen Netware - Server stehen. Wenn es nur die gäbe hätten die Admins keine arbeit mehr....... :q


----------



## AndreL (18. September 2003)

Hi.
1024X768,
4Mbit Dsl,
und ich währe auch als Tester verfügbar!


----------



## STeVie (18. September 2003)

Hallo Dok,

ich würde mich als Beta-Tester zu verfügung stellen, hab:
- Viel PC-Erfahrung
- Schnellen Internetzugang (DSL - Flat)
- Viel Zeit (Arbeitslos)

Meine Auflösung: 1280x1024


----------



## The_Duke (18. September 2003)

1024x768
dsl (Flat)
PC-Erfahrung? Nun ja..ich freu mich immer wenn der schwarze Bildschirm bunt wird..*schäm*...also relativ gesehen nicht vorbelastet...gibt wichtigeres

PC mit dsl auf Arbeit vorhanden (Schicht)


----------



## Ace (18. September 2003)

1024 X 768 
DSL bei 1&1
bin oft und lange im Board
Testen wäre kein Thema


----------



## bolli (18. September 2003)

also,
ich hab`so wenig Ahnung, ich weiß nicht einmal welche Auflösung
(Bildschirm? Note-Book !????)
Außerdem eine wunderbare ISDN-Leitung (gähn).


----------



## Steckerlfisch (18. September 2003)

n´abend!

Aufl. 1400x1050, 
mit te-online unn dsl.

Der Steckerlfisch


----------



## hardy (18. September 2003)

hi,

1280 x 1024 und isdn
gruss hardy


----------



## Steckerlfisch (18. September 2003)

n´abend!

Aufl. 1400x1050, 
mit te-online unn dsl.

Der Steckerlfisch


----------



## marioschreiber (18. September 2003)

1024 x 768 Pixel

Ich habe wenig Ahnung, bin aber auch täglich und lange im Board.
Ich würde gerne testen!

Ach ja DSL von 1&1.


----------



## schlot (18. September 2003)

Hallo dok,
fahr noch mit 800 x 600 Pixel, könnte aber auch mit mehr hängt aber mit meiner Betriebssoftware zusammen funzt so am besten!

Als Tester könnte ich nur mit wenig Erfahrung fungieren, dsl flat
hätte ich, aber zeitmäßig wird es erst ab 18.10. besser wenn ich aus Smöla zurück bin.

So long


----------



## angeltreff (18. September 2003)

1024 x 768

Ich kann nicht testen, ich mecker immer ... )


----------



## Franky (18. September 2003)

- 1.024 * 768
- DSL
- PC - was das???
- Anglerboard? Hä??
:q


----------



## Norwegenprofi (18. September 2003)

1024 x 768

DSL Standleitung.
Habe 2 Rechner online, kann also auch gerne testen.
Webmaster of Norwegenprofis.de



> _Original geschrieben von Lengalenga _
> *Also ich bin nicht geeignet ich krieg ja noch nicht mal die Byte-Zahlen raus.:q *



Lenga² soll ich mal von hier aus schauen ? :q


----------



## Laky (18. September 2003)

Hallo
Normalerweise 1152 x 864, 1&1 DSL

oder 800x600, ISDN möglich

gute PC Kentnisse
Da ich nur sehr schwer zufrieden zu stellen bin und auch immer meckern muß,:mkann ich ebenfals nicht Testen.

MFG
Laky


----------



## EMZET (18. September 2003)

Würde mich auch zu Verfügung stellen. Habe schon seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr mit Computern zutun. Ach, was vermisse ich meinen guten alten C64*seufz*:q . Habe 4 Jahre als PC-Betreuer und zum Teil auch als Netzwerkadministrator in dem damals größten Internetcafe Europas gearbeitet. Betreibe meine eigene HP und habe HTML und PHP Erfahrung.

Auflösung: 1024 x 780 Pixel - 32Bit
Internetverbindung: DSL-Flat

Hätte auch die Zeit dazu.


Gruß


EMZET


----------



## Laksos (18. September 2003)

Äh, 9 x 13 oder 10 x 15, weiß nicht so genau, aber Hochglanz!  

(1024x780)

(Als Tester falle ich im Moment aus, stehe grade ziemlich unter Strom.)


----------



## scholle01 (19. September 2003)

privat
1024x768
analog (da lt. Telekom auf absehbare Zeit kein DSL verfügbar) 
bei AOL.

in der Firma
1024x768
ISDN

Würde mich ebenfalls als Tester zur Verfügung stellen. Fehlerbeschreibung u.ä. kein Thema da im Kundendienstbereich tätig. PC-Kenntnisse mittelmässig.


----------



## PASA (19. September 2003)

Hallo,
Firma 1024 x 768 ISDN
Priv. TDSL


----------



## STeVie (19. September 2003)

Da hat Dok aba die Quahl der Wahl. :m


----------



## rob (19. September 2003)

hey!!
bin mac user!!!!
auflösung: 1152 x 870
cable zugang..........berufsbedingt muss ich auch internetprojekte auf allen plattformen und browsern testen und so bauen das sie fast überall gleich aussehen 
hab aber auch pc zum testen und verschieden schnelle zugänge....


----------



## MaBe (19. September 2003)

Hi,
privat: 1024 x 768, DSL 2Mbit
beruflich: 1280 x 1024, Standleitung
PC-Kenntnisse: Sagen wir mal so, meistens muss ich mehr Fragen beantworten als stellen!!


----------



## Truttafriend (19. September 2003)

1024x768 bevorzugt

2mbit ADSL zu Hause

in der Firma darf ich ja gar nicht surfen:q 

Testen kann ich auch und habe gute PC-Kentnisse


----------



## truttadad (19. September 2003)

1024x768 

PC Kenntnisse? ich hab 20Minuten für dieses posting gebraucht...:c


----------



## fishboy (19. September 2003)

habe eher wenig erfahrng halte 2gb pro sek aber für einen schnllen internet zugang


----------



## leguan8 (19. September 2003)

isdn oder modem
1024*768
stehe gerne als tester zur verfühgung.


----------



## rainerle (19. September 2003)

1024*768, SDSL office, isdn privat


----------



## MaBe (19. September 2003)

@fishboy
meinste nicht eher 2Mbit pro sek, ansonsten wärs ein Grund nach Berlin zu ziehen


----------



## JonasH (19. September 2003)

Also ich hab so lala Pc erfahrung!
Und ISDN!


----------



## EMZET (19. September 2003)

Bei Windows:

-> rechtklick auf dem Desktop
-> linksklick auf Eigenschaften
-> linksklick auf Einstellungen

unten rechts steht Bildschirmauflösung....


----------



## gismowolf (19. September 2003)

Danke EMZET für Deine Hilfe!

1024 x 768

ADSL


----------



## Michael Grabow (20. September 2003)

1024 * 768 Beruflich: PC-Nutzer mit Fehleranalysen (komplexe Steuerungen) im Kundendienst / Privat kleines Netzwerk undständiggegendenSohnverlierer :m

Sorry, vergessen-- DSL


----------



## Hummer (20. September 2003)

800 x 600
DSL

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Rotauge (20. September 2003)

1024 x 768, ISDN, IE. Wenn ich irgendwie helfen kann, jederzeit. :g


----------



## theactor (21. September 2003)

HI,

1280x960
gute PC Kenntnisse
aber langsame Internetverbindung :r  56k Modem
gerne auch Tester! (mache allet fürs Board  )

Grüße und Respekt für Eure ganzen Mühen,
theactor #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. September 2003)

1024x768
ADSL

Wenn ich helfen kann, bin ich dazu gerne bereit.#h


----------



## Seehaeschen (21. September 2003)

1024x768 isdn
könnt auch helfen, mittelmäßige PC-Erfahrung
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## jackcrevalle (21. September 2003)

1024x768xDSLxflat

isch däd a middesde

pc kenntnis, na ja hab immer seltener probleme


----------



## wodibo (22. September 2003)

1024x768
DSL-Flat
Mozilla Firebird

Hab aber leider im Moment zu wenig Zeit zum Testen


----------



## ollidi (22. September 2003)

Auf der Arbeit 1024x786 und 100 Mbit.

Zu Hause 1600x1200 und ISDN. Gibt bei uns kein DSL, weil Glasfaser. :c :c :c 

PC-Kenntnisse?????? Ein wenig. Entwickle Softwareinstallationsscripte.


----------



## Zwergpirat (22. September 2003)

1152 x 864

DSl

Ahnung vom PC ? Ich glaube nicht wirklich, aber wenn ich helfen kann:m


----------



## til (22. September 2003)

1280x1024
Schneller Internetzugang (Fernsehkabel 768 Kbit/s)
PC Kenntnisse: ja doch, schon a weng.
Bin Programmierer (auch) von GUI-Programmen, also gewisse Erfahrung im Erstellen und Testen von Benutzeroberflächen Vorhanden.
Würde auch Beta-Testen (schon rein aus Neugier!)


----------



## Pete (22. September 2003)

1152x864  und 1600x1200
dsl flat 
mit bildern und video kenn ich mich a bisserl aus...


----------



## ralle (23. September 2003)

1024 x 768  Browser Opera - Prov. GMX - DSL - PC Kentnisse mittel


----------



## Sockeye (23. September 2003)

Zu Hause:
600x800
ISDN

Im Zug
GSM (arschelangsam)
600x800

im Büro 
1Gbit/s (direkt aufm Backbone)
600x800

PC-Kenntnisse ?? wattn dattn?:q


----------



## Trollvater (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Boardis!!#h #h 

Auflösung: 1024 x 780 Pixel - 32Bit
Internetverbindung: DSL-Flat

Ich mache auch mit wenn erwünscht!!

        :s :s  Gruß Trollvater :a :a


----------



## Nick_A (9. Oktober 2003)

Daheim: 1280x1024 mit IE Explorer 6 und DSL
Arbeit: 1280x1024 mit IE Explorer 6 und 2xISND=128KBit/s

Ich stehe ebenfalls als Tester zur Verfügung!

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## arno (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe immer auf 1024*768  eingestellt°!
Einen vollen Kescher wünscht
Arno


----------



## Brummel (10. Oktober 2003)

Auflösung: 1280x1024
Zugang:     Breitbandkabel (1024 down, 192 up)

würde mich sehr gerne als Tester zur Verfügung stellen, hab im Moment auch die Zeit dazu.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Condor (11. Oktober 2003)

1280 x 1024#h


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Oktober 2003)

1400 x 1050

Zu Hause analog 56K

Auf der Arbeit 2MBit

Gruß

Mac Gill


----------



## PetriHelix (12. Oktober 2003)

1280 x 1024

Zugang 
@home: T-DSL (Fastpath)
@work: 2 MBit


----------



## marschel (6. November 2003)

at home:
1024 x 768
bei isdn
funzt gut

pc-erfahrung viel...
würde auch gern beta-ver. testen......

bei mir geht dsl leider auch nicht: glasfaserkabel...schei... terrorkom


----------



## hardliner (13. November 2003)

Darf ich auch mal gucken?


----------



## havelhai (15. November 2003)

1280 x 1024 - ISDN einfach - "fortgeschrittener Anwender, kein Profi" - wenn ich helfen kann, mache ich gerne mit.


----------

